# ALWAYS hold onto the hand rail on staircase



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

My DH was carrying our 1 yr old DS down our hardwood staircase with BOTH hands around him and his legs dangling on either side of DH the day before Father's Day. With four steps to go, my DH's socked feet slipped on the edge of the wood tread and he fell backwards on the right side of his back, badly bruising his back ribs and partially deflating a lung. Our LO ended up with a broken tibia and fibula as his left foot was dangling to the side that my DH fell on, so it got rammed against the wood tread.

I was just outside our front door and heard my DH yell out as he fell. He slid down the rest of the stairs and ended up face down in front of our door and he was in shock a bit and in agony from the pain. I didn't know where our DS was, as I ran through the front door in fear, and found him crying on the 4th stair tread. Thank god he didn't lean forward and fall the rest of the way down. I still picture all the scenarios of how it could have been much worse (we have a window at the bottom of our stairs and what if they fell forward, what if they were bleeding, etc?) I just can't get the images and sounds out of my head and keep replaying everything over and over. It just makes me shudder.

Luckily, babies have very soft, pliable bones, and his cast, which goes up to his thigh, will only be on for 3 weeks. The breaks were very minor. My husband spent a week home from work in indescribable pain from just breathing. He's still in pain, but not as bad as before. Thankfully, both are on the mend.

So, if I can save one person from having an accident on the staircase, especially with a LO, I thought this was worth sharing. I have carried my DS down the stairs carrying a laundry basket, trash can, etc. No more!

Moral of the story is ALWAYS hold onto the handrail!!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow I'm so sorry that happened!


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Wow! Thank you for this reminder. I tend to forget how dangerous our stairs can be









I am sending healing vibes to your little one and your DH!!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how terrifying. I hope they heal up quick and have no lasting effects.


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm probably going to think about this post every time I go down our stairs now! They go to the basement. Sometimes, I have carried DS in one arm & a laundry basket in the other - so no hands to hold onto the railing.







I'll probably stop doing that now.
I am glad I read this. I hope your guys are feeling better soon.


----------



## ellimom (Jul 3, 2010)

So scary... glad to hear they are recovering.

And everyone always thinks I'm too paranoid because I insist on having a 1 story house. Just one extra thing to worry about.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Yikes, so glad everyone is on the mend. What a scary experience. A good reminder to every! Thanks


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry to hear about that and glad they are both healing now. I hate going down stairs carrying a baby, even in a carrier, but sometimes I don't hold the hand rail. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

That must be very scary for you all!

I am super-paranoid about stairs. I always have my hand on or hovering above (if outside and hot/dirty etc) the railing. I can't wait to buy a one story home, too!


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

The same thing happened to my ds and dh. Dh was carrying ds (14 months at the time) down a flight of stairs at a friends house and slipped. Dh was ok (physically) but ds ended up with a broken leg. Didn't slow him down much, but dh stills feels bad- 3.5 years later.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

So sorry they were hurt - glad they are doing better now.

After falling down the stairs when I was pregnant I am paranoid on stairs & always sooooo careful.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Our landlords only just installed a railing...on one flight. The stair to the basement remain railingless. I always lean against the wall to go down.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My mom has a terrible habit of coming down the stairs in sock feet. I can not TELL you how many times her feet have gone out from under her. Hold the rail, wear shoes or go barefoot!

I am so glad everyone is going to be ok. That's so scary!


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
My mom has a terrible habit of coming down the stairs in sock feet. I can not TELL you how many times her feet have gone out from under her. Hold the rail, wear shoes or go barefoot!

I am so glad everyone is going to be ok. That's so scary!

Yes to all. Socks and wood floors = bad combination!

Sorry OP, that really stinks for your poor babies!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Fun fact: When DH was in Air Force Basic Training they were told that they MUST ALWAYS HOLD THE HANDRAILS! He still does it. He told a story about a guy in his group that got caught not doing it and he had to stand on the landing and say, "Hold on to the railing when using the stairs" or something for an entire day (and they used the stairs a lot).

So yeah...


----------

